# Anyone have any experience with Mr. Brogs pipes?



## Lord Wigglybottom

Figure after my long absence from these forums I'd just leap right back in with a question for the experienced fish out there.

I've been looking at the Mr Brogs lineup lately, which caught my eye because of the look of one or two of their churchwardens. Now I know I've been out of the game for quite sometime but this is the first time I've heard of pear being used for a pipe. Read some reviews on Amazon and the only real beef anyone seems to have with these things is that they have a plastic stem. From where I am, it's very tempting - 20-30 bucks for a very attractive looking pipe, and perhaps my first tentative experience with anything but a cob!

So, I wanted to throw this Q out there - does anyone have any firsthand experience with this budget brand? On my budget, one of these Brogs is about as high as I could hope to go for now, but if I'm in danger of being had by this brand I'm more than happy to wait. 



Cheers


----------



## 36Bones

I really like the Amigo No 51, but they are never available. hwell:

Mr. Brog Pipes - Tobacco Pipe - Amigo No 51 - Pear Wood Root - Great Looking & High Quality - Large Size - Hand Made

I also like the Puella No 45.

http://astore.amazon.com/mrbrog00-20/detail/B007UPYCB6

I love my MM's. For the price the Mr. Brogs sell for, I don't see why they wouldn't be decent. I've never had a pear wood pipe. I'm interested in this one too.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

They are definitely nice looking pipes. Thinkin I might risk it.

I love MMs as well, but with the exception of the medico I bought today (desperation makes us do weird things, eh?) they are the only pipes I've ever smoked. I'd like to dip a toe into the wood pool, but like most novices I'm terrified of dropping a good chunk of change on a nice briar and accidentally ruining it with my inexperience


----------



## Jogi

I haven't tried Mr. Brog's pipes, but I DO have two pearwood pipes made by Golden Gate in Ukraine.









The bent one is a really decent smoke, the straight one's ok too. Can smoke a bit hot though. They cost me 13$ apiece and 8$ shipping. Not bad at all for the price. Other than not being as beautiful as a briar pipe, they are good value for money.

Before buying these two, I looked for reviews of pearwood pipes online. Most were about Mr. Brog so it seems to be a well-known brand. Everyone who had tried them, had something good to say about them.


----------



## 36Bones

Jogi said:


> I haven't tried Mr. Brog's pipes, but I DO have two pearwood pipes made by Golden Gate in Ukraine. I looked for reviews of pearwood pipes online. Most were about Mr. Brog so it seems to be a well-known brand. Everyone who had tried them, had something good to say about them.


Well for the price, I'll have to place one in my tobacco budget for next month.


----------



## Jogi

36Bones said:


> Well for the price, I'll have to place one in my tobacco budget for next month.


... and I'm sure you won't regret buying it... :rockon: Mr. Brog pipes have their own website. G.G. ones can be found on FleeBay or watson-shop.com.ua


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

Good show, thanks Jogi! Gonna budget for maybe a G.G. and a Brog for next month, I think.

How do they fare in terms of building up cake? Do they follow the briar pattern (which from what I've heard means tasting like butt for the first several smokes), or did you find they were okay right outta the gate?


----------



## Jogi

Lord Wigglybottom said:


> Good show, thanks Jogi! Gonna budget for maybe a G.G. and a Brog for next month, I think.
> 
> How do they fare in terms of building up cake? Do they follow the briar pattern (which from what I've heard means tasting like butt for the first several smokes), or did you find they were okay right outta the gate?


No problem!

To be honest, I'm a pipe novice and a two-bowls-over-the-weekend smoker, so I can't comment on their caking speed/performance. However, I've had them since April maybe, and I *can* say that I am noticing the insides of the bowl changing texture which I think means cake is slowly developing. The new bowls were really smooth and now they're becoming ever so *slightly* bumpy and uneven.

My GG's came with a sort of carbonized bowl, so they didn't really taste like butt :smile: In fact, I don't really remember getting that slightly burnt taste you'll naturally get from a new cob or a briar.


----------

